
Comparing Ruby-like frameworks, You'll be amazed - faaq
https://github.com/amberframework/amber#benchmarks
======
faaq
Hi! :)

The purpose of Amber is not to create yet another framework, but to take
advantage of the beautiful Crystal language capabilities and provide engineers
and the Crystal community with an efficient, cohesive, well maintained web
framework that embraces the language philosophies, conventions, and
guidelines.

